# AKC Name



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I received Tango's AKC papers from my breeder yesterday. I'm totally blank as to what to make his AKC name. Any suggestions??


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I received Tango's AKC papers from my breeder yesterday. I'm totally blank as to what to make his AKC name. Any suggestions??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Julie's Little Tango

Julie's Tango Boy

Julie's Little Tango Boy

Lets Tango With Tango..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lets Tango With Tango..







[/QUOTE] 


Hahaha! Funny woman!

How about "My Best Foot Forward" and his name is Tango? lol I tend to like
names like race horses have for registration purposes.

Tripping the Light Fan Tango?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='CuteCosyNToy' date='Aug 6 2006, 10:13 AM' post='235184']
> Lets Tango With Tango..
> 
> 
> ...





> How about "My Best Foot Forward" and his name is Tango? lol I tend to like
> names like race horses have for registration purposes.
> 
> Tripping the Light Fan Tango?[/B]



Good ones!!







Tipping The Light Fan Tango.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Those are really cute!







I figured I would want a name that refers to dancing since he is "Tango". LOL.

Let's Tango With Tango is too funny!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Those are really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How about this?
Tango Can't Dance!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What are his parents' names? Often they are incorporated into a registered name.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> What are his parents' names? Often they are incorporated into a registered name.[/B]


Sire is Grahams' Fancy Michaelangelo
Dam is Be Be's Annie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Annies Tango Angelo (ok..trying here! ) lol


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Time to Tango
or
Take Time to Tango
or
Tango of my Heart


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Not good at this but ours are Bentley The Flying Spur and Lily White Muffin Mix. You could go to iTunes and type in Tango and see what titles pop up??
Aimee


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Not good at this but ours are Bentley The Flying Spur and Lily White Muffin Mix. You could go to iTunes and type in Tango and see what titles pop up??
> Aimee[/B]


I went to iTunes and put in Tango. Here's what I got...

Blue Tango
Laughing Tango 
Texas Tango
Butterfly Tango
Champagne Tango
Tango The Night
Midnight Tango
Secret Tango
Funky Tango

I'm trying to combine a few of those!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What about "It Takes Two to Tango"?


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> What about "It Takes Two to Tango"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> What about "It Takes Two to Tango"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Not good at this but ours are Bentley The Flying Spur and Lily White Muffin Mix. You could go to iTunes and type in Tango and see what titles pop up??
> Aimee[/B]


 Aww I really like Bentley's name and I LOVE Lily's name!!!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Tucker's AKC name is "Tucker of a Percious Jelly Bean." He is named after his Mama and his Daddy.


----------

